# My Experience as a new Immigrant



## mydream

Hello everyone,
I hold a PR visa for Australia (Sub Class 189) and posting this thread to share my experience and views. This is not to discourage/criticize anyone but make people aware of the hard facts.
I do hold an accounting degree in India and do have experience as ERP consultant. I got the VISA in Oct-2013 and made my first entry in Melbourne in Feb-2014. I could not find a suitable job and hence I returned back in Jun-2014. Fortunately, got a company contract in Apr-15 and the same continued till Apr-16. However, despite a PR, again could not land a suitable job.

Let's discuss the Good points about Australia. Visited the following 3 cities and hence cannot comment on other regions.(Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane)

-- Naturally blessed country.
-- Good climate throughout the year except 2-3 months of freezing winter.
-- Good infrastructure i.e. Public transport, Roads and overall government and private sector administration.
-- Good education for children.No hassles in admission. Cost is negligible for residents and citizens.
-- Less crime rate.
-- Good healthcare facilities in Govt hospitals.
-- Social security benefits (*conditions apply*)

Now let me share my JOB related experience.

-- The SOL (Skilled Occupation List) is published and updated every year by Australian government. However, the same has no relation to the actual job market and skills in demand. SOL may include 100's occupations but the actual job market can vary significantly.

-- The State Sponsorship does not work the way its intended. The state just sponsors an immigrant (with a fee) and makes no effort in finding suitable work.

-- The job market is complex and competitive in context of slow economic growth and influx of new migrants and refugees.

-- Majority of the jobs are in NSW (Sydney), Melbourne (Victoria) and Queensland (Brisbane) (in decreasing order). Very few industries in other states i.e. Western and South Australia and North territory and hence less job opportunities.

--Australian employers try to match the skill set and experience to the extent of 90-95%. Local experience and qualification are given more weight in resume assessment.

-- 30-40% Advertisement on seek (Australia No 1 job portal) are fake. The job advertisement does not ensure the 'actual' job and the start date can be uncertain.

-- Many people secure jobs by 'Reference' and a job advertisement is just floated for completion of a formality. This is true for Govt Jobs as well.

-- There are 'Career Coaches' available in cities but there is no guarantee and there process cannot be assessed.

-- The Local government does not extend any help to the new migrants. The help is available only after completion of 2 years from the date of first arrival.

All the above mentioned cities are expensive and at the same time most livable places in the world. A family of 3-4 i.e. (2 Adults and 1/2 child) need to earn a minimum $3500-4000 after tax to make a reasonable leaving.

My advice to aspiring migrants :
1) Make a through assessment of job market in Australia.
2) Make an estimate of initial cost of living without any source of income and arrange sufficient funds.
3) Do not bring family members initially.
4) It is easy to say 'Can do any JOB in Australia' from any overseas location. The actual situation can be different.
5) May be easy to find surviving casual jobs but in this situation its hard to concentrate on skill sets and suitable jobs for the same. Moreover, if one remains in these jobs for a long time, it becomes impossible to make a shift to the core skill area. 
6) Do have backup plan in place.

Thanks !!


----------



## Ali 7

mydream said:


> Hello everyone,
> I hold a PR visa for Australia (Sub Class 189) and posting this thread to share my experience and views. This is not to discourage/criticize anyone but make people aware of the hard facts.
> I do hold an accounting degree in India and do have experience as ERP consultant. I got the VISA in Oct-2013 and made my first entry in Melbourne in Feb-2014. I could not find a suitable job and hence I returned back in Jun-2014. Fortunately, got a company contract in Apr-15 and the same continued till Apr-16. However, despite a PR, again could not land a suitable job.
> 
> Let's discuss the Good points about Australia. Visited the following 3 cities and hence cannot comment on other regions.(Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane)
> 
> -- Naturally blessed country.
> -- Good climate throughout the year except 2-3 months of freezing winter.
> -- Good infrastructure i.e. Public transport, Roads and overall government and private sector administration.
> -- Good education for children.No hassles in admission. Cost is negligible for residents and citizens.
> -- Less crime rate.
> -- Good healthcare facilities in Govt hospitals.
> -- Social security benefits (*conditions apply*)
> 
> Now let me share my JOB related experience.
> 
> -- The SOL (Skilled Occupation List) is published and updated every year by Australian government. However, the same has no relation to the actual job market and skills in demand. SOL may include 100's occupations but the actual job market can vary significantly.
> 
> -- The State Sponsorship does not work the way its intended. The state just sponsors an immigrant (with a fee) and makes no effort in finding suitable work.
> 
> -- The job market is complex and competitive in context of slow economic growth and influx of new migrants and refugees.
> 
> -- Majority of the jobs are in NSW (Sydney), Melbourne (Victoria) and Queensland (Brisbane) (in decreasing order). Very few industries in other states i.e. Western and South Australia and North territory and hence less job opportunities.
> 
> --Australian employers try to match the skill set and experience to the extent of 90-95%. Local experience and qualification are given more weight in resume assessment.
> 
> -- 30-40% Advertisement on seek (Australia No 1 job portal) are fake. The job advertisement does not ensure the 'actual' job and the start date can be uncertain.
> 
> -- Many people secure jobs by 'Reference' and a job advertisement is just floated for completion of a formality. This is true for Govt Jobs as well.
> 
> -- There are 'Career Coaches' available in cities but there is no guarantee and there process cannot be assessed.
> 
> -- The Local government does not extend any help to the new migrants. The help is available only after completion of 2 years from the date of first arrival.
> 
> All the above mentioned cities are expensive and at the same time most livable places in the world. A family of 3-4 i.e. (2 Adults and 1/2 child) need to earn a minimum $3500-4000 after tax to make a reasonable leaving.
> 
> My advice to aspiring migrants :
> 1) Make a through assessment of job market in Australia.
> 2) Make an estimate of initial cost of living without any source of income and arrange sufficient funds.
> 3) Do not bring family members initially.
> 4) It is easy to say 'Can do any JOB in Australia' from any overseas location. The actual situation can be different.
> 5) May be easy to find surviving casual jobs but in this situation its hard to concentrate on skill sets and suitable jobs for the same. Moreover, if one remains in these jobs for a long time, it becomes impossible to make a shift to the core skill area.
> 6) Do have backup plan in place.
> 
> Thanks !!


Thanks for sharing your experience.
I have similar experience as of yours. Local employers want even more than 90-95% match with there specs and give very high weight to local experience. I am ACCA and also have local professional membership of accounting body. I do have huge experience with MNCs at managerial positions but whenever I applied was asked for CPA / CA. After getting CPA membership things have not changed either. My suggestion is that there should be some law from Australian Government so that professionals get opportunity to get initial job in their fields and gain local experience.
It will be appreciated to note the money, time, effort and leaving one's career at home country in getting PR visa.
Thanks


----------



## mydream

Further to mention :
Don't trust an immigration agent for showing a rosy picture about Australia. An agent's job is just to land a new migrant into a new country. Agency does not care whether the person gets any job or not.


----------



## projapoti

mydream said:


> Hello everyone,
> I hold a PR visa for Australia (Sub Class 189) and posting this thread to share my experience and views. This is not to discourage/criticize anyone but make people aware of the hard facts.
> I do hold an accounting degree in India and do have experience as ERP consultant. I got the VISA in Oct-2013 and made my first entry in Melbourne in Feb-2014. I could not find a suitable job and hence I returned back in Jun-2014. Fortunately, got a company contract in Apr-15 and the same continued till Apr-16. However, despite a PR, again could not land a suitable job.
> 
> Let's discuss the Good points about Australia. Visited the following 3 cities and hence cannot comment on other regions.(Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane)
> 
> -- Naturally blessed country.
> -- Good climate throughout the year except 2-3 months of freezing winter.
> -- Good infrastructure i.e. Public transport, Roads and overall government and private sector administration.
> -- Good education for children.No hassles in admission. Cost is negligible for residents and citizens.
> -- Less crime rate.
> -- Good healthcare facilities in Govt hospitals.
> -- Social security benefits (*conditions apply*)
> 
> Now let me share my JOB related experience.
> 
> -- The SOL (Skilled Occupation List) is published and updated every year by Australian government. However, the same has no relation to the actual job market and skills in demand. SOL may include 100's occupations but the actual job market can vary significantly.
> 
> -- The State Sponsorship does not work the way its intended. The state just sponsors an immigrant (with a fee) and makes no effort in finding suitable work.
> 
> -- The job market is complex and competitive in context of slow economic growth and influx of new migrants and refugees.
> 
> -- Majority of the jobs are in NSW (Sydney), Melbourne (Victoria) and Queensland (Brisbane) (in decreasing order). Very few industries in other states i.e. Western and South Australia and North territory and hence less job opportunities.
> 
> --Australian employers try to match the skill set and experience to the extent of 90-95%. Local experience and qualification are given more weight in resume assessment.
> 
> -- 30-40% Advertisement on seek (Australia No 1 job portal) are fake. The job advertisement does not ensure the 'actual' job and the start date can be uncertain.
> 
> -- Many people secure jobs by 'Reference' and a job advertisement is just floated for completion of a formality. This is true for Govt Jobs as well.
> 
> -- There are 'Career Coaches' available in cities but there is no guarantee and there process cannot be assessed.
> 
> -- The Local government does not extend any help to the new migrants. The help is available only after completion of 2 years from the date of first arrival.
> 
> All the above mentioned cities are expensive and at the same time most livable places in the world. A family of 3-4 i.e. (2 Adults and 1/2 child) need to earn a minimum $3500-4000 after tax to make a reasonable leaving.
> 
> My advice to aspiring migrants :
> 1) Make a through assessment of job market in Australia.
> 2) Make an estimate of initial cost of living without any source of income and arrange sufficient funds.
> 3) Do not bring family members initially.
> 4) It is easy to say 'Can do any JOB in Australia' from any overseas location. The actual situation can be different.
> 5) May be easy to find surviving casual jobs but in this situation its hard to concentrate on skill sets and suitable jobs for the same. Moreover, if one remains in these jobs for a long time, it becomes impossible to make a shift to the core skill area.
> 6) Do have backup plan in place.
> 
> Thanks !!


Hi Friend,

Thanks for sharing your experience!

Can you bring a suggestion that ... I have came here in Australia (Darwin, NT) with 489 Regional Provisional Visa. Visa duration is 4 years. As per the visa condition I have to stay here in NT for two years and I have to show 1 year Australian full time work experience or two permanent part time to get 887 (PR visa). My Question is that is it mandatory to show full time Job experience in similar sector/area of experience which i showed during visa processing ....... Or any 1 year full time job experience in NT will be granted? My wife is currently doing a full time job? Can I submit her experience to get PR 887 visa.


----------



## cantwaittogohometooz

Thank you for your post it is very well written and honest. I agree with all you have written (as a recently returned Expat Australian) and could add a whole lot more. I feel as if I am a newly arrived immigrant even though I was born and bred in this country! I would advise all people considering coming here to really do their homework before making the move, as Australia isn't all cuddly and living the dream as it is portrayed on "Wanted Downunder". There have been many changes over the past decade and beyond, and it isn't always relayed to the rest of the world in an honest light. The unemployment rate is alot higher than how it is advertised, more like 15% if you sit down and do the math(as my husband did). A casual job is the norm and you are lucky to secure one of those. If you are luckier you may be able to secure a part time position. If you want full time they are as scarce as hens teeth, and appear to be mainly management roles. If you have a degree you may be OK, but check to see if it is transferable (as the want an Australian degree mostly).The recruitment agencies are generally lazy, unhelpful and tend to make promises and you never hear from them again. The quality of state schooling where we currently are is of an unacceptable standard, and there is a very apathetic approach to primary education and no proper way of measuring standards (you can choose a private school if you wish, not sure the standards are much better maybe a prettier school with better tended gardens).

I am sad that Australia has become this way and had held onto my own dream of returning here and it feel like "home", but I have learnt that home is where the people who care about you are and where you can connect with the world no matter where you are in the world, perhaps for me it is where I have just left and it took me to come all the way back here to realise it.................


----------



## mydream

projapoti said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience!
> 
> Can you bring a suggestion that ... I have came here in Australia (Darwin, NT) with 489 Regional Provisional Visa. Visa duration is 4 years. As per the visa condition I have to stay here in NT for two years and I have to show 1 year Australian full time work experience or two permanent part time to get 887 (PR visa). My Question is that is it mandatory to show full time Job experience in similar sector/area of experience which i showed during visa processing ....... Or any 1 year full time job experience in NT will be granted? My wife is currently doing a full time job? Can I submit her experience to get PR 887 visa.


Hello,

I am not an Immigration expert to comment on your VISA condition. You can visit the government website to get the information. 
Not sure about NT job market. Almost 80-85 % jobs are in NSW, Victoria and Queensland.
Thanks


----------



## JoeKe

Really good you posted this. It's good to know of such experiences.


----------



## Selwyn

Ali 7 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience.
> I have similar experience as of yours. Local employers want even more than 90-95% match with there specs and give very high weight to local experience. I am ACCA and also have local professional membership of accounting body. I do have huge experience with MNCs at managerial positions but whenever I applied was asked for CPA / CA. After getting CPA membership things have not changed either. My suggestion is that there should be some law from Australian Government so that professionals get opportunity to get initial job in their fields and gain local experience.
> It will be appreciated to note the money, time, effort and leaving one's career at home country in getting PR visa.
> Thanks


Hi there! So even with ACCA, one does not stand a chance then? What would be your advise if someone with ACCA decides to do a Masters Degree in Accounting (say from a good Aus University like Swinburne or RMIT)? Dyu think it's better than doing a CA or CPA? I'm wondering because if you hold 2 Professional Qualifications, then you have to pay membership fees for both every year, and if a Masters Degree is well recognised (on top of having an ACCA), then only ACCA membership fees to be paid. Shall be grateful if you could share your views.

Btw, thanks to the poster for sharing his views. Definitely should take all these into considerations.


----------



## mydream

Hello,

The degree like CA / CPA in Australia does not guarantee a job. There are many graduates who opt for these and find it difficult to get the desired jobs.

You can consider the 'Internship Program' offered by Platinum Accounting firm. This firm is having offices in almost all Australian state capital cities. The program may help you to secure entry level position but again the LUCK has to work !!

All the Best !!


----------



## mydream

In Australia, the companies use the following accounting packages :
XERO, MYOB. These are not rocket sciences and once can easily learn in few days while day to day working.

These packages are Aussie specific and not sure whether they are used anywhere else in the world.
An accountant whether qualified domestic / international need to know these packages.

So all aspiring migrant accountants, please prepare yourselves accordingly.

Further to add : There are small companies who ask new migrants / graduates to work FREE of COST to gain an insight into local accounting.
Free work does not guarantee a minimum paid work !!


----------



## MALEX

Hi there,

It is indeed all true. I have to confirm that I have experienced the same.

I am from Europe with a College education, hold PR, and left Oz after 9 months. 

Unfortunatelly in my case I only could secure a 'casual' job in sales/retails. Pay was not enough to imagine a decent living even on full time basis...

To be considered for a 'real paid' job you need a bunch of connections like everywhere in the world.

Discrimination is also present. Migrants are easy targets for low pay jobs with no rights attached.. having to share your room with 5 other people if you do not have some cash by yourself to rent your own place (expensive).

Message to the candidates to immigrate: save your money and time... not worth iT! It is not enough explained to the immigrants candidates! 


Good luck in there and happy new year!


----------



## mlouise

is it really bad over there? It's not much different here where I come from. To get a job is really pain in arse =) . I ve been working for about 10 years now in finance and operation. So its scary to think that I might not going to get a job in Australia once my citizenship approved. anyways, how much $ ideally I should bring for a new immigratn?


----------



## JandE

It is said that there are about 100 applicants for every vacancy, on average.

With preference given to those with local experience, it will always be harder for a new migrant.

Those with special, and in demand, skills will normally find work easier.


----------



## newpain01

Thanks for sharing your experience, it's really useful.


----------



## MALEX

mlouise said:


> is it really bad over there? It's not much different here where I come from. To get a job is really pain in arse =) . I ve been working for about 10 years now in finance and operation. So its scary to think that I might not going to get a job in Australia once my citizenship approved. anyways, how much $ ideally I should bring for a new immigratn?


You will need about 4/5 k AUD a month

you want to buy a small used reliable car add 10K


----------



## Eri

Is it easy getting a basic pay job? I hear some jobs like working in supermarket etc pay you more than a senior manager. Now I am also in two minds.


----------



## JandE

Eri said:


> Is it easy getting a basic pay job? I hear some jobs like working in supermarket etc pay you more than a senior manager. Now I am also in two minds.


Very few jobs are easy to get. There are likely to be many applicants. A local shop to me got 20 job applicants this week, and they haven't even advertised a vacancy.

Supermarket pay is unlikely to be as high as a senior manager.


----------



## Mish

Eri said:


> Is it easy getting a basic pay job? I hear some jobs like working in supermarket etc pay you more than a senior manager. Now I am also in two minds.


What you heard is wrong. Majority of jobs in Australia will pay award rate for their industry.

If you have experience in another field it would be very hard to get a basic job as they will see you resume and see that you are only going to stay with them for the short term for a basic paying job.


----------



## newpain01

Sounds really bad over there, and I am considering to do my Masters in Computer Science there. hmm.. How about IT jobs in Australia?


----------



## Eri

*Thank You*



JandE said:


> Very few jobs are easy to get. There are likely to be many applicants. A local shop to me got 20 job applicants this week, and they haven't even advertised a vacancy.
> 
> Supermarket pay is unlikely to be as high as a senior manager.


Thank you for clearing my misconception. I hear the same stories everywhere. Don't wish to migrate to Australia just to end up doing a basic wages pay. 
I think I need to research more on skilled occupations.
How are recruitment agencies in Australia? are they job seeker friendly?


----------



## Eri

*Thank You*



Mish said:


> What you heard is wrong. Majority of jobs in Australia will pay award rate for their industry.
> 
> If you have experience in another field it would be very hard to get a basic job as they will see you resume and see that you are only going to stay with them for the short term for a basic paying job.


True. I totally agree. 
I need to do more research on marine/maritime market which is listed on skilled occupation list (assuming its listed because of shortage of people working in that field)and make an informed decision.
Thanks again


----------



## JandE

Eri said:


> How are recruitment agencies in Australia? are they job seeker friendly?


Recruitment agencies exist to make a profit, and for the consultants to earn their commisions as soon as they can.

They put forward the best people for any positions available, and hope for a quick decision by the employer.

They are often used by employers to weed out the unsuitable applicants first.


----------



## JandE

Eri said:


> I need to do more research on marine/maritime market which is listed on skilled occupation list (assuming its listed because of shortage of people working in that field)and make an informed decision.


Being on the list is no guarantee of a shortage of people in that area.

Definitely do more research.


----------



## sweetnovember

Nice. I applied for my Grandmom's carer last year. Papers were passed completely but there's no reply up to this moment. My Mom lives there now and retired as my Grandmom's carer. When she applied, it only took her 8 months to wait. Does it really take very long now?


----------



## djhbkdave

Nice Thread, I would like to know around how much (as a percentage) is deducted from your salary


----------

